# Johnson Sea Horse 25hp check it out



## UMLQQKNATU (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello, Can anyone tell me anything about this motor? I got this from an old guy at a flea market. He said that this was sitting in his garage taking up room. He said he got it from a friend that quit fishing, The guy doesn’t know anything about boat motors, so I was looking at it and asking the guy questions, the cowl was still attached to the motor so I asked if I could take a look under the hood. (This is the funny part) The guy got a screwdriver out and started trying to pry the cowl off. I told the guy there should be a release in the front some where so I showed him and the top came right off. He said he didn’t know how the top came off.

So I asked the guy how much he wanted for it he said $150 which is steal. But as I was looking at it I seen it had a starter on it and there was no pull cord or anything on it. So I asked the guy how the heck am I going to start this thing it is missing the pull rope and tiller handle and stuff. He said oh I don’t know. I told him that I would have to go out and buy all of this stuff. He said well make me an offer then, I told him I would give him $50 for it and he said that was fine. So I got this motor for $50. 

So if you guys can look at these pictures and let me know anything about this motor would be great. I plan on using it on a 16’ Lowe Big Jon doublewide, but I do not have any throttle cables or steering wheel or anything. Would someone be able to tell me any part numbers that I can use for a throttle and cables and stuff or steering. Or can I convert it to a tiller type. I see people selling throttles and cables on ebay all the time but I don’t know what one will work with this engine or if I can just use anyone I want to or do they have a universal type that I could use? I will list the model number and serial number of this motor. I think I found out on line that this is a 1977 but I don’t know. And are these good motors?
Thanks for all of your help.

Johnson Sea-Horse 25hp
Model #25E77S
Serial #E4671141


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 27, 2009)

They're great motors.I have a 1975 & the only thing I don't like is it has a shear pin instead of a rubber mounted prop.


----------



## UMLQQKNATU (Sep 27, 2009)

Why cant i post pictures i been tring to add some but i cant?


----------



## CarlF (Sep 27, 2009)

pics might be too big or you forgot to insert them into the text with the "place inline" button once you uploaded them.


----------



## UMLQQKNATU (Sep 27, 2009)

ok thanks guys that was my problem the picture was to big. i will add more pictures of this motor once i get them all converted over. thanks


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 27, 2009)

You got it for a steal, but
I can't help but feel bad for the old gent though. [-X


----------



## UMLQQKNATU (Sep 27, 2009)

jasper60103 said:


> You got it for a steal, but
> I can't help but feel bad for the old gent though. [-X





Yea i felt bad for the old gent too, when he started prying the cowling with a screwdriver.lol


----------



## CarlF (Sep 28, 2009)

yep, you flat out stole that motor. Heck, even if it didnt run, theres at least a 2-3 hundred $$$ in parts on it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 30, 2009)

Karma!


----------



## UMLQQKNATU (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a quick update on the motor, I took it to a local marina to have it tested to see if this motor runs. We put it in the test tank, it would turn over but there was no spark? The guy said it could either be the power pack or the stator, but he said 90% of the time it is the power packs that goes bad, so he had a test power pack there that he hooked up to it and that was it we had spark. The guy put in new spark plugs, the ones there where old and had to big of a gap. The choke was a sticking so the guy sprayed some stuff in the carb and was working it with his finger to get it loosed up. Then after a little bit it was ok. He checked the lower unit oil and put new oil in. he said there was little water in the oil but not much and it didn’t look to bad for the year of motor and for sitting around a long time. He said as long as I keep after it I should be ok. So not to bad for $50 here is a list of things I need for the motor.

Carburetor rebuild kit - $12.00
New Power pack - $45-65 on ebay
Spark plugs - $6.00 already put in
New Waterpump Impeller - $12.00


----------



## CarlF (Oct 5, 2009)

For a $100 investment, you have a motor that is worth $500 around here. 
Yeah, I'd say you done well!


----------

